# BMX´er ohne Helm auf Contests?????



## Rebell-Ghost (24. Februar 2009)

Moin an alle zusammen,

wie kann es sein, dass man andauernd Videos von BMX Pro`s sieht, in denen ohne Helm gefahren wird???????

Bsp.: Nike 6.0 at Simpel Session / www.funsporting.de

Selbst in den Finals fahren die zum Teil ohne Helm......ABER mit schicken Mützen..........

Wie kann sowas sein????? Als Vorbilder für die ganzen Kiddies stelle ich mir was anderes vor....
Privat sollen die doch machen was sie wollen, aber auf Contests geht das doch gar nicht!!!!!!!!

Kennt ihr den Hintergrund, warum so etwas geduldet wird?


----------



## funbiker9 (24. Februar 2009)

Ganz ehrlich, das geht mir völlig am A.... lang.
....wenn die Typen meinen ohne fahren zu müssen sollen sie es tun...bloß danach nicht jammern.

Warum es geduldet wird: weil es wahrscheinlich keine Vorschriften dafür gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (24. Februar 2009)

Liegt vieleicht daran das es teilweise selber noch Kids sind. Meiner Meinung nach geht das aber garnicht.


----------



## iManu (24. Februar 2009)

Wieso sollte es nicht geduldet werden? Es ich schliesslig, auch beim Contest, Jedem selbst überlassen ob er nen Helm aufsetzt oder nicht.
Zudem was nützt wenn die Pro's nur um Vorbild zu spielen beim Contest nen Helm tragen, aber sie in 90% ihrer Videos keinen Helm tragen?
Und ma im ernst, denkst du den "Kiddies" kann man alles vorgaukeln, die kommen auch hinter sowas.
Ich finds auch nicht schlimm, ich bin ja selber nicht besser, also sollte ich leise sein


----------



## RISE (24. Februar 2009)

Also bei vielen Contests gibt es schon eine Helmpflicht. In Tallinn scheinbar nicht. 
Ansonsten ist es ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Das muss jedem selbst überlassen bleiben, ob mit oder ohne. 
Das Problem ist eben, dass erst was passieren muss, damit man genauer drüber nachdenkt.


----------



## der stimp (25. Februar 2009)

ich kann rise nur recht geben das leider immer erst was passieren muss damit ein bewusstsein für etwas entsteht. 
was mich aber fast genauso doll ärgert ist das in bmx hallen/parks oft keine helmpflicht besteht. 
(gerade hier in hannover -> 2 hallen 0 helmpflicht und wenn kids mit nem 6er träger bier einmarschieren sagt auch keiner was -> das ist echt arm)


----------



## gmozi (25. Februar 2009)

Die meisten Kids die Radeln, sind noch zu jung, um einen gefestigten Charakter, eine wirkliche eigene Meinung und eine gesunde Einstellung zum Sport zu haben.
Somit sind diese Kids relativ leicht zu beeinflussen.

Vorbilder sind auch im BMX Sport vorhanden, und in der Regel defenieren diese Vorbilder, was von den "Kids" als cool angesehen wird. Fahren mit Cap, Mütze oder sonstiges statt Helm. Schnürsenkel statt Gürtel usw. usw. Gibt ja unzählige Beispiele.

Als BMX-Pro sollte man auch eine professionelle Einstellung zum Sport haben, und daher sollte einem bewusst sein, dass man eine Vorbildfunktion inne hat und die Kids beeinflusst.
Das Problem dabei ist allerdings, dass viele sogenannten "Pros" einfach keine Pros in dem Sinne sind, da sie nicht über ihr Handeln nachdenken, und ihnen daher auch einfach nicht bewusst ist, wie sehr die Kids ihnen nacheifern.

Helm? Brauch ich nicht .... 
Aber Hauptsache Schienbeinschoner tragen. Ich meine klar ... wenn man ohne fährt bleibt im schlimmsten Fall ne fette Narbe. Ohne Helm bleibt im schlimmsten Fall nen Hirnschaden ( oder nen Grabstein ) was ja auch nicht sooo schlimm ist, gelle?

Ich hab schon von so vielen Sachen gehört wie: Ja beim Dirten trag ich nen Helm. Oder: Ja wenn ich fette Tricks mache, nehm ich auch Schoner. usw. usw.

Meinen rechten Knöchel hab ich mir mit nem Olli drei Stufen runter verletzt.
Linken Ellenbogen und Handgelenk, weil ich in nem Fußgängerweg nen Pohl mit genommen habe. (max. 2 Sekunden nicht aufgepasst )
An nem Zebrastreifen bin ich schon von nem Auto umgefahren worden.

Man muss nicht unbedingt Flairwhips machen um sich zu verletzen. Oftmals reicht auch schon eigene Unachtsamkeit, oder die Anderer, oder ein technischer Defekt und schon gehts ins Krankenhaus. __/\__/\__/\____/\___________ R.I.P.


----------



## wollschwein (26. Februar 2009)

bei den masters in köln haben die "moderatoren" schwer darauf geachtet das keiner ohne helm fährt und wenn sie einen gesehen haben ,gleich ermahnt und wenn kein helm, keine teilnahme.
auch bei den pro´s
ich find das gut


----------



## qam (27. Februar 2009)

Sicherheit ist doch mal voll was für Loser!


----------



## revellbikes (28. Februar 2009)

weils mit helm einfach ******** ausieht !!! ne mütze is cooler


----------



## argylefahrer91 (1. März 2009)

die beiden über mir sind sooo cool un erwachsen-.-
manmanman  
schonmal ordentlich aufe fresse geflogen?

also ich ja weil es ja cool war mit mütze zu fahren
denkt ma nach 

was passiert wenn bei nem 3er dein lenker bei der landung bricht un du sone coole cap auf hast?
endet nich lustig denke ich

denk mal drüber nach
wenne dich zur cap entscheidest   schick mir bitte ne pm mit bild wenn du dich diesen sommer aufe fresse gelegt hast

super commi gmozi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (2. März 2009)

argylefahrer91 schrieb:


> die beiden über mir sind sooo cool un erwachsen-.-
> manmanman
> schonmal ordentlich aufe fresse geflogen?
> 
> ...



(ACHTUNG!!! In diesem Text ist keine Ironie enthalten.)

Nächstes mal schreibe ich extra und nur für dich dazu wann die Ironie beginnt und wann sie endet...
Und im übrigen muss nicht jeder, der einen Helm hässlich findet und glaubt keinen zu brauchen, sich für cool und erwachsen halten.
Du wärst übrigens sicher auch mit Helm und auch wenn es mit Mütze nicht cool gewesen wäre auf die Schnauze geflogen, es hätte evtl. nur nicht so weh getan und dir wäre evtl. weniger passiert.
Ich glaube wenn dein Lenker bei der Landung bricht brauchst du schon einen Fullface-Helm, da reicht ein normaler Helm bestimmt nicht mehr...


----------



## lennarth (2. März 2009)

mhhhh also ich finde man darf sich ruhig für erwachsen halten wenn man es ist.


----------



## qam (2. März 2009)

Das hat auch niemand bestritten!


----------



## lennarth (2. März 2009)

argylefahrer91 schrieb:


> die beiden über mir sind sooo cool un erwachsen-.-
> manmanman


klingt wie in der 5.klasse,da haben auch immer alle gesagt fühlt euch nicht so erwachsen.


----------



## qam (2. März 2009)

Achso, entschuldige, ich verbessere mich... niemand außer argylefahrer91.


----------



## I bins d i bins (2. März 2009)

argylefahrer91 schrieb:


> die beiden über mir sind sooo cool un erwachsen-.-
> manmanman
> schonmal ordentlich aufe fresse geflogen?
> 
> ...



schon sooo cool un erwachsen-.-
manmanman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (2. März 2009)

Da man sich über dieses Thema scheinbar nicht erwachsen unterhalten kann und bisher auch nie konnte, setze ich dem ganzen Mal ein Ende.


----------

